# Top 20 OmbrÃ© Bags



## ColdDayInHell (May 4, 2008)

If of-the-minute trends are your bag, a key style to add to your arsenal of handbags for spring is one finished in ombre, a degrade color effect. Think of it as the grownup version of tie-dye, where one color seamlessly fades out or fades into another hue. Prada pushed this craze and now every brand from Gucci to Guess is embracing it. While we’ll still see these styles lingering well into the fall season, it’s very much a passing fad. Translation: this is not a style to splurge on. Here are some colorful ombre choices that won’t cause your bank account to degrade into the red – save for a few options thrown in for our super-spending bagistas.





Caprice Medium Tote, $75






MAXX NEW YORK 'Thompson - Degrade' Pleated Clutch, $110






Elliott Lucca Ombre Patent Leather Tote, $298






Guess Shadow Large Tote, $125






Nine West Viva Factor Medium Shopper, $85






L.A.M.B. 'Ombre Patent - Manchester' Tote Bag, $495






Nine West Ombre Factor Medium Tote $89






SR Squared By Sondra Roberts Degrade Oversized Handbag $45






Alexis Hudson Santorini Clutch, $395




Steve Madden Bombret Pink Metallic Hobo, $78






Lodis 'Romano Ombre Clutch Wallet, $129






Oasis Ombre Padlock And Fob Bag, $77






Simply Vera Vera Wang OmbrÃ© Satchel at Kohls, $44.50






Steven Sweet Escape Clutch, $99






Amici Accessories Marigold Ombre Foldover Clutch, $46






Degrade' Patent Eco-leather Clutch w/Chain Strap, $145






Leiber Emerson Satin Crystal Ombre Clutch, $1,695






Prada Ombre Boston Bag, $1,912






L.A.M.B. Multicolored Carlisle Clutch, $425






Furla Lara Hobo, $635

Source


----------



## Bec688 (May 4, 2008)

Oooh there's some gogeous bags there! Many I'd love to have in my collection


----------



## pinksugar (May 4, 2008)

I was thinking the same as Bec. I really love some of those!


----------



## Lia (May 4, 2008)

Put me on the list of those too!


----------



## kdmakeuparts (May 5, 2008)

I want the Prada one...too bad it is way out of my league! Will have to settle for the Oasis one instead!


----------



## daer0n (May 5, 2008)

Some of those are so nice!

Thanks for posting!


----------



## monniej (May 5, 2008)

ombre' reminds me of tie-dye. i'm just not feeling this trend.


----------



## magosienne (May 7, 2008)

the Nine West bag is my fave, but i'm not sure i like that effect.


----------



## joybelle (May 8, 2008)

Love some of those bags but I have to choose something that isn't going to be out of style in 48 hours!


----------



## ticki (May 8, 2008)

i like a lot of those.


----------



## Anthea (May 8, 2008)

I do like many of those and most are affordable


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (May 8, 2008)

*I love those, I want all of them.*


----------



## Adrienne (May 9, 2008)

Ooh I love that l.a.m.b. clutch


----------



## woow (Jul 26, 2008)

I love this no. 6 &amp; 10


----------



## internetchick (Jul 26, 2008)

I am just not a fan of the ombrÃ© look.


----------



## xtiffanyx (Jul 26, 2008)

The Nine West bag looks cute for summer...I love the shape of the first bag.


----------

